# Edge problem playing recorded programs via online.tivo



## Just Tom (Nov 19, 2021)

In the past four weeks, I cannot play recording from Tivo Edge to my MacBook Air via online.tivo. All is get is a spinning blue circle. The same happens on two other laptops, and I've tried different browsers.

The MacBook can program recordings and show me the "My Shows" list but can't play them back. This has stumped the people on Tivo help desk. I'm doing through my house WiFi which is very strong. I've tried hardwiring to my modem with no luck.

Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone have an idea how to fix it?

Tom


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Multiple threads on this issue, and Tivo doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Just Tom (Nov 19, 2021)

slowbiscuit said:


> Multiple threads on this issue, and Tivo doesn't seem to care.


Thanks. This helps. Tivo keep trying to tell me this is one off issue. They'd love to have me just give up.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Just Tom said:


> Thanks. This helps. Tivo keep trying to tell me this is one off issue. They'd love to have me just give up.


Yes, I've called numerous times and they have me going through a bunch of troubleshooting steps which are of no use. For the past week, I've been getting this message which is new:


----------



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

Just Tom said:


> In the past four weeks, I cannot play recording from Tivo Edge to my MacBook Air via online.tivo. All is get is a spinning blue circle. The same happens on two other laptops, and I've tried different browsers.
> 
> The MacBook can program recordings and show me the "My Shows" list but can't play them back. This has stumped the people on Tivo help desk. I'm doing through my house WiFi which is very strong. I've tried hardwiring to my modem with no luck.
> 
> ...


This doesn't have much to do with your particular issue, but you mentioned the spinning circles I get that when just trying to perform basic functions that and getting the stupid gray screen with the 'arrows" It seems to helps somewhat if you keep the hard drive record below 80%


----------

